# Power tech or Ballistic



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

I have an 05 25 2 stroke merc. I am looking at either a Power Tech or Ballistic, probably 3 blade 10x13 Anyone have any other insight?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Check out turning point propellors. I have the same motor as you with a 15 pitch. Was about $150 new. The best thing is they have removable hubs. So if you ever blow a hub, it can be fixed on the water (if you have a spare). And if you ever get a different motor (merc) you can just get a different splined hub.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad you had good luck with a TP

I just did a heads up on the lake ...

The SWA4 Blew the TP away ... No Comparison

All things identical the Powertech  held like a Pit Bull ... 

When the TP ventilated it was so loud it sounded like an air boat prop ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ-aS_UBflk&feature=plcp


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I have an 05 25 2 stroke merc. I am looking at either a Power Tech or Ballistic, probably 3 blade 10x13 Anyone have any other insight?


 [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------

